# FS: copepods



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

i have lots of pods for sale 
pm me


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

U forgot to post a price


----------



## Stonefish (Mar 13, 2013)

I'll take some or all.


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

$15 a 8oz bottle 24oz $30


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

Claudia said:


> U forgot to post a price


hi Claudia 
sometimes i go to 94ave and scott road to my bros auto body shop i can meet you there if you want


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

going to metro town if anybody needs some pods call me at 604 700 5087


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

alexafg said:


> hi Claudia
> sometimes i go to 94ave and scott road to my bros auto body shop i can meet you there if you want


I am so close lol I am close to 96ave and Scott road


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

hahahha nice after metro im going to delta to shop if you want some let me kn now 604 700 5087


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

bump for your hungry sea horse and mandarin


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

alexafg said:


> bump for your hungry sea horse and mandarin


Lol sorry been busy, maybe we can meet during the week?


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

yea sure , whenever you want just call me before you come


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

bump going to north burnaby can meet between gateway station to rupert 
604 700 5087


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

today june 10 going to lougheed mall area bump , i can deliver to lougheed mall then going to coquitlam rec center wave pool , call me before 11am


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I texted u yesterday and I got a replied that u were Mohammad Ali


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

thats my actual name alex is nickname


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

alexafg said:


> thats my actual name alex is nickname


I want sure if it was Alex or Alexa that's why I asked u on the text. Wasn't funny to me your reply but oh well


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

ok??? bump


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

alexafg said:


> ok??? bump


Which is your actual name, u r getting me confused lol


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> I texted u yesterday and I got a replied that u were Mohammad Ali


Hey I thought there is (was) a Mohammed Ali here on BCA!?  Ali is my idol so I remember! Lol.


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

it wasnt me then lol i have only this account


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

your awesome mandarin and sea hours are waiting for this fat pods  bump


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

bump bump bump


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

im going toward golden ears provincial park , if you want copepods send me a text or call me at 8am today so i can meet u on my way 604 700 5087


----------

